# Transmission dead in the water



## Rusty Shackleford

Car's fucked. Needs a trans. Front pump went out on it this morning, and it's sitting at work. Luckily my service guy gave me a car for the weekend. Now it's going to be decision time. Gonna call around on Monday, and see what kind of price/deal I can get from shops we work with, and depending on teh results go from there. I found a 94 Olds Ciera close to home at a used car dealer, (reputable,) for $2995 before $1500 guarenteed trade. Could be driving that. Have really been wanting another one since I had to get rid of mine 5 years ago. Could be my out if need be, as I still owe 2 grand on the Taurus.


----------



## BRGTold

gheesh!! that sucks... Maybe shop around..I would buy a bar car..before i would drop the $$ into that one.. Good Luck..


----------



## tiredretired

Sorry to hear that Rusty.


----------



## muleman RIP

Toyotas run a lot of miles.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

So do older Oldsmobiles.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Rusty, that really sucks.


----------



## squerly

Yipes!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

this is stressing me out. on one hand, the fix isn't extremely difficult, though time consuming and price of the part (I could probably do it myself). on the other hand, it has a bunch of other stuff wrong with it. and it's becoming difficult to find a nice low mileage GM that isnt way overpriced (I think that Ciera was sold). grrrrr


----------



## Av8r3400

That Cierra is an old a-bodied car, please don't waste your money on it.  It will surely be a money pit worse than the Taurus has turned into.  Not to mention, reputable or not, $3k for a '94 Cierra is robbery even with a $1500 push-pull-drag deal.  I will bet you $100 here an now he has less than $500 in it.

Sell your Taurus for what you can get and look for an early 2000's Impala or Malibu.  They are cheap, plentiful and reliable in the extreme.

Every major city has one of those dealers that specialize in ex-cop cars.  start there.


----------



## Dargo

Av8r3400 said:


> That Cierra is an old a-bodied car, please don't waste your money on it.  It will surely be a money pit worse than the Taurus has turned into.  Not to mention, reputable or not, $3k for a '94 Cierra is robbery even with a $1500 push-pull-drag deal.  I will bet you $100 here an now he has less than $500 in it.
> 
> Sell your Taurus for what you can get and look for an early 2000's Impala or Malibu.  They are cheap, plentiful and reliable in the extreme.
> 
> Every major city has one of those dealers that specialize in ex-cop cars.  start there.



Yup, a '94 Cierra is a $500 to $700 piece to the dealer.  Should be able to buy it for $1000 to $1200.  Asking $3k for it is sky high; out of any book.  They are not collector classics.  I would *immediately* consider that dealer *NOT REPUTABLE.*


----------



## Dargo

Rusty Shackleford said:


> this is stressing me out. on one hand, the fix isn't extremely difficult, though time consuming and price of the part (I could probably do it myself). on the other hand, it has a bunch of other stuff wrong with it. and it's becoming difficult to find a nice low mileage GM that isnt way overpriced (I think that Ciera was sold). grrrrr



Most 'late model' GM's in the price range you're talking about would have been built when GM was in their nose dive stage and their vehicles were pure shit.  Go look at an early 2000 Impala.  Just open the door.  You don't have to go any further.  Look inside the door jam.  Notice anything different?  GM got SOOO cheap and cut so many corners to pay the union such high wages that they didn't even bother to clear coat the door jams, under side of the trunk lid, under the car, they used seam sealer by the gallon on them for misfit panels etc.  With no clear coat, dirt sticks to the rough textured paint like a magnet.  That dirt holds moisture.  The base coat paint was never made to hold up without being covered by a clear coat, so it goes away fast.  That leaves you rust.  Besides, just ask ANY mechanic about Impala's steering linkage problems.  They need to be worked on or replaced about every 30k miles.

Other than my 60's muscle cars, a 2004 Impala was the LAST GM vehicle I had and will ever own.  It was a pathetic example of pure shit for workmanship.  I'm fortunate that it got totaled and it's gone now.  Look at GM stock now (after all previous GM stock was declared completely worthless).  For the government to break even on the GM bailout, the IPO would have to have been at $52.50 per share.  Instead, it started at $35 per share.  It's been like a lead balloon since then.  I live in an area where there are a LOT of GM suppliers.  They are extremely concerned that GM will go under and be no more.  The suppliers build to GM specs.  The workers at those plants tell me the parts are junk because too many corners are being cut so GM can try to make a profit.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

If the abody platform is so bad, then explain to me why there are SO MANY of them still on the road? Also, it seems I didn't meantion that the ciera has verified 45k miles. I know what I am getting into with the Ciera. We have had several int eh family, and I drove a 94 for years, the car I learned to drive in. It was extremely reliable consiering the abuse I put it through, and would be overjoyed to have another one in the driveway. 45k miles, or 245k miles. Those circa 2000 Malibus, now those are junk. I see them falling apart, broken down, ect eveywhere aroundhere. I would never own one of those things.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

http://www.kbb.com/oldsmobile/ciera...ge=45000&condition=excellent&pricetype=retail

Sounds about right to me...


----------



## Av8r3400

Buy what you want, Rusty.  We're just trying to help you.  

I've worked on enough a-bodies to know I will *never *own one.  As for the early 2000 GM Impalas, I'd buy one of those in a minute.  Malibus are similar but you're right, not as nice.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I know, and I appreciate it, but my dad has been an Olds/GM tech since the 80s, and knows those inside and out, . Also, by 94, rust issues were pretty much gone. I have seen very few abodies after 89 with rust. but either way, it look slike it might be sold. didn't see it at the lot, unless a salesman is driving it for the weekend


----------



## muleman RIP

There is a 2002 Taurus with 113K on the clock for $2500 near me. Private sale in the local paper.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Keep the loaner,don't return it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

That would be hard, AAUTO, as I work for the company that gave me the loaner haha


----------



## Dargo

Rusty Shackleford said:


> http://www.kbb.com/oldsmobile/ciera...ge=45000&condition=excellent&pricetype=retail
> 
> Sounds about right to me...



Um, you do know that KBB "retail" is the highest price to be found and generally what 'buy here/pay here' places use for pricing their cars, don't you?  As others said, it's your money.  However, with your thinking, you're a used dealership's dream customer.  And, if you didn't know, this is the business I've been working in for the last 20 years.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Well, that's full retail. Nobody pays full retail, especially me. Matter of fact, the poor rookie saleman I bought the Taurus from actually lost money. I may sound naive, but I am not. I do know what you are saying, not trying to show you up, or say you're wrong, because you're not. Just pointing out generalities about this specific vehicle is all.
3 grand is full excellent retail, and it what they want to get. They know they won't. On a car like this, they will make a prrofit regardless. It's just a matter of how much profit, and that all depends on who the interested party is.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Around $2400 for a rebuild at a good trans shop down the road from home. $500 for the repair kit if I attempt it myself. So far I've succeeded on repairing this car myself, big jobs and little, but I've never done trans work before. Smart guy would not try this myself. Cheap, stubborn guy would. I dunno, got another couple shops to call first.


----------



## Trakternut

That $2400 is about right.  Check out the price of a factory reman at a Ford dealer.  The tranny can be overhauled, but, if something else goes out in the transaxle set, you will have a $2400 pile of junk anyway.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Actually I am waiting for a callback from a shop owned by a family friend, and I can get a remanned, updated replacment unit from fleabay for $200, free shipping, lifetime warranty. This unit has worked well for other Taurus owners, so this could turn into an affordable (or at least moreso) option.


----------



## muleman RIP

I would help you do your tranny if you can get the @%#$#%% rusted in place axle bearing out of my suburban. Going to break out the torch tomorrow and heat the housing. If it still don't break loose I may have to split the front axle and remove it to drive it out from behind.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

That sounds fun. The shop wont do it either. Now Im back where I started again.


----------



## waybomb

Value of used cars; use Edmunds.com. KBB is a dealer site.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

buy a vw nissan toyota or subaru you will be happy subaru's are a good deal for you guys they usualy sell cheep down there here in alaska they comand a premium price because of the all wheel drive


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Nah, I don't want any foreign crap. I am in contact with someone about a replacment part, hopefully it will pan out. The only answers tho this problem my Mom is coming up with is the Taurus heading to the scrap heap. I would really rather that not happen, considering all the work I have put into it this year alone. So if I can keep that from happeneing, that would be grand. (Money is a huge issue here, and I will likely be taking a financial kick to the nads, regardless. At least my solution, if it pans out, will not include steel toed boots.)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OK my goal has been to get it fixed for less than $500. Going to order a remanned valebody/pump for $200 shipped, with one year warranty and a brand new pump shaft for $20 shipped. So we have $220 tied up already. Going to take a day off work and use the resources I have available to me to do the job. That will be a loss of $92. So now we have $312 tied up. If I have to take a second day off to finish the job (estimated 10 hour job, but I have some tricks up my sleeve) that will be another $92 coming out to a total of $404. Now, if I get the guts apart and see that it is worse than thought inside (metal everywhere) I can send back the valve body/pump for a full refund, no problem. So I am gonna go for it. I figure it's worth a shot, as I have had the car for over 5 years and about 63K miles, and so far my total repairs have come to less than $300, so it has been a pretty damn good car, I think. She deserves the ol' college try, I say!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I now have transportation, at least. 1999 F250 longbed. I can use it as long as I put gas in it


----------



## pirate_girl

Hope you're not having to gas that beast for long, or you'll really have spent some dough all said and done.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YEah no kidding! To work and back, only. Luckily the Legion is literally on my way home. Drive right past it


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL!


----------



## Doc

Rusty Shackleford said:


> If I have to take a second day off to finish the job (estimated 10 hour job, *but I have some tricks up my sleeve*) that will be another $92 coming out to a total of $404.



If your tricks work out like mine be careful ...they'll cost you an extra day or two to get the job done.    So start the job on a Thursday or Friday so you have the weekend cushion "just in case".  

heck yeah, you gotta give it the old college try.  She is well worth it and overall I'm thinking this is your best option of all.  Any 2000 or 3000 dollar car will come with unforeseen problems that will cost you way more in the long run.


----------



## muleman RIP

A word to the wise: All parts have an important place in that tranny. ANYTHING left over or not properly tightened is not acceptable. Take some pics as you tear into it and refer to them as you put it back together. Good luck AAMCO man!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Well I got it all back together and have this leftover part. Do you think I really need it?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I got a fuel-efficient loaner


----------



## muleman RIP

Well at least it has a good plow on it. In case the tranny repair takes a while.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

that it does, 7 footer. That's the workhorse that plows our lot in the wintertime. She pretty big. Ext cab long bed.  Built Ford tough!


----------



## BRGTold

I wish you luck..Rusty..Hope it works out..It would take me acouple days getting the tools and jacks togeather..pulling the trans and replaceing with a rebuildt one seems it would take along day...much less tearing into one..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Neat thing about this fix is, the trans doesn't have to come out, and the tools you will need are basic. The most time-consuming portion of the job is removing all the shit in the way, and then putting it all back in!!!


----------



## BRGTold

Things must have changed alot..since the 70s-80s..only thing you could change back then..w-out pulling the trans..was the modulater...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Well on most cars I would assume that you need to remove the trans, but this one I can get to by taking out the wheel/fender liner, battery, airbox, and just unlpugging a wireing harnes or two, and pushing that out of my way, and taking off a couple hoses and pushing them out of my way, too. Tools I need to do the job? Metric wrench/socket set.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Well i hope you have a lift to use,all that up and down and under the car would send my back into shock, good luck and take pictures as you go .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I do have a lift  that's one of my time saving sleeve tricks LOL
I will take pics. Gonna ahve to for reference, too.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OK getting ready to order parts here shortly. Next Friday will be the day I tear into it. Fingers crossed it's not catastrophic.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Parts are finally ordered. Hoping they arrive when they say they will, as I have everything planned around it...


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Parts are finally ordered. Hoping they arrive when they say they will, as I have everything planned around it...


You made plans?You are young yet but over time you will learn it never goes quite like the plan.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Oh I know that. But when you make a plan, (the RIGHT way,) you include several hours of unforseen circumstances within the carrying out of said laid plan


----------



## Galvatron

will you be keeping your clothes on during this project???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

As far as I know, yes.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> As far as I know, yes.



can i take off my clothes during your project


----------



## fogtender

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Around $2400 for a rebuild at a good trans shop down the road from home. $500 for the repair kit if I attempt it myself. So far I've succeeded on repairing this car myself, big jobs and little, but I've never done trans work before. Smart guy would not try this myself. Cheap, stubborn guy would. I dunno, got another couple shops to call first.




Well having done that stuff for a living, really wish you the best.  Having all the right tools is important, but knowing exactly what your doing is even more so!

You may find cutting corners isn't all that it's pumped out to be!

Still miracles happen!  Take photos of every step of the way, that is the positive thing about digital photography!

If a part fails, there may be other "unknown" parts that failed first that you don't know about!

Best of luck!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> can i take off my clothes during your project


 
Absolutley not   I need not be blinded during this particular venture.



fogtender said:


> Well having done that stuff for a living, really wish you the best. Having all the right tools is important, but knowing exactly what your doing is even more so!
> 
> You may find cutting corners isn't all that it's pumped out to be!
> 
> Still miracles happen! Take photos of every step of the way, that is the positive thing about digital photography!
> 
> If a part fails, there may be other "unknown" parts that failed first that you don't know about!
> 
> Best of luck!


 
Tools needed? Check.
Knowledge? Semi-check 
Photo-taking device? Check.

I will also be dropping the pan first to check for metal content. If the filter/pan is littered with metal shavings, then the project stops there, as it is going to need more than the pump. In which case, I will re-open my search for a used transmission to swap in.


----------



## muleman RIP

Should have done that last week!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Didn't have time. We were busy and very shorthanded


----------



## fogtender

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Absolutley not   I need not be blinded during this particular venture.
> 
> 
> 
> Tools needed? Check.
> Knowledge? Semi-check
> Photo-taking device? Check.
> 
> I will also be dropping the pan first to check for metal content. If the filter/pan is littered with metal shavings, then the project stops there, as it is going to need more than the pump. In which case, I will re-open my search for a used transmission to swap in.



Well sounds good to a point...  But before you buy parts, the oil pan check would be a good start!

What makes you think the pump is the cause of the transmission failure? "Normally" the pumps are pretty bullet proof, could be something as simple as the linkage slipped and it says in neutral.

Not having seen it and going by your discription, it could be just a plugged pan filter to a broken CVJ where you put it in gear and it just spins inside the wheel and goes nowhere (seen that a lot).

Good luck and post some pictures!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Had Dad check it out. (GM Tranny specialist.) Fluid level is the same in drive as it is with the car off and in park. Erego pump is not engaging. I'm figuring the shaft stripped, so I'm going to rpelace it all. If I don't need the parts, I can send them back for a full refund, no problem. These tend to fail in this transmission, causing the downfall of most of them. These are most certainly not bulletproof


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Rusty if the pump went out you will have had metal throught the whole transmission and it will need a rebuild pumps are normaly damaged by instalation problems as the pump is driven off 2 flats on the torque converter but they can self destruct my best guess is ou shelled out a clutch pack ot band and your filter is plugged next when you change the transmission don't forget to flush out the tranny cooler it will be filled with stuff you don't want in your new transmission


----------



## fogtender

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Had Dad check it out. (GM Tranny specialist.) Fluid level is the same in drive as it is with the car off and in park. Erego pump is not engaging. I'm figuring the shaft stripped, so I'm going to rpelace it all. If I don't need the parts, I can send them back for a full refund, no problem. These tend to fail in this transmission, causing the downfall of most of them. These are most certainly not bulletproof




Well if the pump failed, your going to have metal all thoughout the transmission and will need to be removed and cleaned.

You can also have seals blown that will cause no fluid level change as well.  At this point, I thinks you'd be farther ahead in just planning the transmission pull and you'll be miles ahead in getting it fixed!  If what your doing doesn't work, you are going to be doing that as an extra event for reassembly!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Well this fix has proven to work in the past, hopefully it will work for me. The trans will get flushed, but there is no cooler to worry about with this application. I gotta give this a shot, I don't have the money for a rebuild or replacement. I'll find out when I drop the pan.


----------



## muleman RIP

So drop it already! Can't you stay after work and drop it so you know better what you are getting into?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Nope. Noone there to help push it in, then after that it's stuck taking up a lift. When the clock hits 5 I want out. Especially days like today when I am alone and getting my ass kicked from 8-5


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

there is going to have to be a gooler look at the raidator and you will find a loop going through one of the tanks that is the cooler an it will trap crap you don't want back in your trans


----------



## fogtender

Yeah, if you haven't removed the cooler lines from the transmission, you will break the lines pulling it out, then you will have a few more buck tied up in it....

Normally on the side of the Radiator the fill cap is on is where if you look down the engine side of the tank, you will see two lines coming out, those go back to the transmission, the cooler is inside of that tank.

BTW, was the transmission oil black and stinky?  If so that would indicate your clutches are burned out and the piston may have got to where the seals blew out... Just throwing that out there!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oil was red and not burnt.


----------



## fogtender

Rusty Shackleford said:


> oil was red and not burnt.



Well that is a big positive!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

indeed, thats why im keeping my hopes up here lol


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Pics are worthless without parts!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Pics are worthless without parts!



show the ladies your tool for the job....that would be a start


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

The valve body/pump has arrived. Now waiting on the driveshaft to hopefully arrive on Friday, and we are ready to play doctor.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Surgery failed. Torque converter to blame, blown. Re-opening search for a new car. Found one, maybe. Not happy.


----------



## muleman RIP

Get a used Corrola. They run forever and are cheaper on gas.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

It's a Toyota. No thanks, no Jap crap for me . Going older GM with the engines I know, and I might have a bite already...


----------



## fogtender

Sorry to hear that, hopefully you can get the money back on returned parts.

Might me farther ahead though to pull out the trans and have it rebuilt, new converter and you are back in business.

Either that or go to a junk yard and get a used trans and drop it in there and sell the car, you will get more for it running than as a tow away.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

you may like to buy americain like me bit it's hard to eat the quality that nissan isuzu and toyota are putting out and don't discount subaru products as for those gm products from the mid 90's i wasn't too impressed with them compared to the ford line up tempos and the tarus were a bullet proof packacge gm of that vintage had to be easy to work on cause they were always in the shop take a look at what your cabbies are driving if they ca stand up to the cab buisness they will stand up to you by te way i would always want a gm truck over a ford but those mid sized fords were good cars


----------



## Galvatron

you should check out this my dear friend...i have owned one of these and they just keep on going...bargain to be had...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1998...rs_Trucks&hash=item4ab15cf84d#ht_31013wt_1050


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> you should check out this my dear friend...i have owned one of these and they just keep on going...bargain to be had...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1998...rs_Trucks&hash=item4ab15cf84d#ht_31013wt_1050


 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO thank you. Remember I work a a Volvo dealer. That car, while a good car, with those miles is going to be a money pit and fast. There was one here I could have bought with lss miles than that one, and no thank you on that one, either.


The plan now is to have a nw trans dropped in. I am losing so much money right now by not having my car. The price of the trans with my dealer discount is impossible to pass up, (plus the warranty coverage I will have by doing it right,) it would be stupid not to. I can gt Marilyn back on the road and makng money again.


----------



## muleman RIP

"I can gt Marilyn back on the road and makng money again."
Why does that sound like something a pimp would say?


----------



## Galvatron

that does make sense m8....if you know the engine is good for plenty of more miles then slapping in a new box is the answer.

try and get a deal so that when they do the work the car gets a full free service on top out of good faith from your boss


keep us updated.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I'm actually taking it to the Ford dealer, otherwise the warranty covereage won't be as good. Done a lot of planning, thinking, researchign, and yapping my jaw, this is the best answer.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I'm actually taking it to the Ford dealer, otherwise the warranty covereage won't be as good. Done a lot of planning, thinking, researchign, and yapping my jaw, this is the best answer.



do you not know an independent to do the work with a good reputation...could save loads.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I do, but will lose alot of warranty coverage and pain saving if something went wrong. These days, there is a while slew of paperwork and testing that the installing mechanic has to do so tht the company, be it ford, GM, Volvo, ect, will honor all parts of the warranty, and most independant shops won't have the equipment needed to do this as alot of it is dealer machines sent to them by the manufacturer. It sucks, yes, but I need to make sure my entire ass is covered, not just one cheek, so to speak hahaahaha. I just want it done right, and te dealer I am working with, I have been dealing with since I got the car, (from them, too,) and I trust them 100% not to rip me off.


----------



## Galvatron

trust is the most important thing i guess....good luck m8 i hope your sorted real soon.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Thanks, I hope so too.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Thanks, I hope so too.



shit did we just have a adult conversation with no trying to kill eachother


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> shit did we just have a adult conversation with no trying to kill eachother


 
It would seem so. Guess I better get more coffee


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> It would seem so. Guess I better get more coffee



the day is still early.....kiss my pickle


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Suck it


----------



## muleman RIP

Two dipsticks in an empty crankcase!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Two dipsticks in an empty crankcase!



and now we have 3


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> and now we have 3


 
Except Mule is a dipstick with the handle broken off


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Except Mule is a dipstick with the handle broken off



 say no more


----------



## muleman RIP

Just remember who has the lube!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Just remember who has the lube!



and on that note....bye


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> and on that note....bye


 
Yeah im a little creeped out mysefl, so long!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Yeah im a little creeped out mysefl, so long!



i found bills twisted twin


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok now i am officially freaked out


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ok now i am officially freaked out



.....i'm scared


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> .....i'm scared


 YOU fuckin posted it!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YOU fuckin posted it!



i wish i had not


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

so do i


----------



## muleman RIP

Grease up little buddy!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OK going to call Ford tomorrow and have the car towed in and 'diagnosed.' Grammy and Pop are going to loan me the money to pay the bill to get me back on the road. My credit card will likely catch on fire when I fill up the big truck this week, so I will need the help


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> OK going to call Ford tomorrow and have the car towed in and 'diagnosed.' Grammy and Pop are going to loan me the money to pay the bill to get me back on the road. My credit card will likely catch on fire when I fill up the big truck this week, so I will need the help



God bless Grammy and Pop,as for the credit card catching fire...do you not mean this will happen..............ffs don't use it


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Precisely. I've doomed us all


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Alright, she should be at the dealer by now.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Alright, she should be at the dealer by now.



that must be the fastest that thing has ever travelled


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Only because it is governor limited to 112 mph


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Only because it is governor limited to 112 mph



time travel is possible at 88mph so stop abusing speed you jerk


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Not for me. Damn flux capacitor is on the fritz again


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Not for me. Damn flux capacitor is on the fritz again



i am thinking of doing the blender conversion kit as plutonium is like gold dust these days


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> i am thinking of doing the blender conversion kit as plutonium is like gold dust these days


 
I use stardust


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I use stardust



now thats just fucking dangerous.....what are you like


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

not if you are trained on how to handle it


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> not if you are trained on how to handle it



that's what's fucking worrying me


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HEY I am VERY capable on handling stardust. It's not something to take lightly, considering the darkmatter content it has, you know.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> HEY I am VERY capable on handling stardust. It's not something to take lightly, considering the darkmatter content it has, you know.



i would not trust you with a polo mint


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

now polo mints are dangerous. only 4 people in the entire world are qualified to handle those, and 3 of them are dead, the other being in a looney bin


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> now polo mints are dangerous. only 4 people in the entire world are qualified to handle those, and 3 of them are dead, the other being in a looney bin



i am trained to remove the hole from the middle...not for the faint hearted


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

now THAT statement worries me


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

wait, wasn't this thread about a car or something?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> wait, wasn't this thread about a car or something?



i was trying to take your mind off it numbnut


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

And the results are in: $2980.00 out the door, with a possible $100 more coming off of it, depending on how the rebate works that they have going right now.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> And the results are in: $2980.00 out the door, with a possible $100 more coming off of it, depending on how the rebate works that they have going right now.



and what is the cars value may i ask...not taking the piss just curious???


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> And the results are in: $2980.00 out the door, with a possible $100 more coming off of it, depending on how the rebate works that they have going right now.



That's for a new trans installed? Did you check in a rebuilt from Jasper?


----------



## jwstewar

Rusty Shackleford said:


> And the results are in: $2980.00 out the door, with a possible $100 more coming off of it, depending on how the rebate works that they have going right now.


 
Which means, if he hadn't taken it to a dealership, but a good independent, it could be done for maybe $1000.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> and what is the cars value may i ask...not taking the piss just curious???


Around 3K.


OhioTC18 said:


> That's for a new trans installed? Did you check in a rebuilt from Jasper?


Jasper trans is $500 more than what I'm getting from Ford. And yes, that is total price out the door.


jwstewar said:


> Which means, if he hadn't taken it to a dealership, but a good independent, it could be done for maybe $1000.


A new trans installed for a grand? You tell me where. And will that come with the 3 year unconditional warrany?


----------



## Av8r3400

All I have to say is, "Wow."


----------



## fogtender

Rusty Shackleford said:


> And the results are in: $2980.00 out the door, with a possible $100 more coming off of it, depending on how the rebate works that they have going right now.




Geeze, for that much I'd flown down there and rebuilt the transmission myself, gave a $500.00 discount and still made a Killing!


----------



## Trakternut

I think Rusty made the right move.  I had the tranny on a Plymouth Voyager go out.  I checked out the local Plymouth dealership's price. A factory reman unit could be had as they had one in stock.  My thoughts were this, on front wheel drive vehicles, the transmission and front axle assembly is one package.  Sure, you can just overhaul the transmission part for about half the money, *BUT* the rest of the unit is still relatively old and could fail at any time.  This way, Rusty has the whole danged thing ready for another 200,000 miles.  If he just did the tranny and something else went bad, he'd be sitting there with $1000 worth of junk anyway.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

This is the best way, with the best coverage. Done alot of research, and thanks to help and information from my Dad, who is a trans specialist at a GM dealer, this became the way to go. Is it cheap? No. Am I covered under any circumstance that goes wrong? Yes. Being as this car gets driven as hard and as often as it does, I need all the coverage I can get.


----------



## muleman RIP

Buy a giant condom!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Trakternut said:


> I think Rusty made the right move. I had the tranny on a Plymouth Voyager go out. I checked out the local Plymouth dealership's price. A factory reman unit could be had as they had one in stock. My thoughts were this, on front wheel drive vehicles, the transmission and front axle assembly is one package. Sure, you can just overhaul the transmission part for about half the money, *BUT* the rest of the unit is still relatively old and could fail at any time. This way, Rusty has the whole danged thing ready for another 200,000 miles. If he just did the tranny and something else went bad, he'd be sitting there with $1000 worth of junk anyway.


 
Thanks, Tnutz. You said it perfectly. For those who think I just went straight to the dealer and said go ahead, I did not. Did tons of work to come to this conclusion. Not a naive decision, but one that was well thought out.


----------



## Av8r3400

Rusty, just out of curiosity, how many miles are on your Taurus and what year is it?

You've made your decision and I hope it works out well for you.  I'm just curious on the car itself.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

106 and it's a top of the line, loaded 03 SEL, with the only pending issue being a battery


----------



## Galvatron

Rusrty whilst it is in the shop see if they can do anything about the loose screw behind the wheel


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> Rusrty whilst it is in the shop see if they can do anything about the loose screw behind the wheel


Been over tightened and stripped out. Wait.........that is just normal for Rusty!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

She's done! Going to pick up tomorrow AM before work. Just gotta make sure to get my ass up out of bed early enough.


----------



## muleman RIP

I will call you at 5 and again at 5:10 and again at 5:15.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

as long as I get up when my alarm does, I will have plenty of time. They don't open till 7:30, so as long as I leave by 7, no problem.


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> I will call you at 5 and again at 5:10 and again at 5:15.



whats his number bill....i can call him in hours he never knew existed


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> whats his number bill....i can call him in hours he never knew existed


 
I don't accept calls from Neverland Ranch


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I don't accept calls from Neverland Ranch



you sick fucker...take that back or we will never ever speak again


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


>



on vacation until further notice.............


----------



## muleman RIP

Called the little shit at 5:12 and left him a message to get up and clear the snow for Lithium if he wanted her to drive him for his Furd. Bet he oversleeps!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Called the little shit at 5:12 and left him a message to get up and clear the snow for Lithium if he wanted her to drive him for his Furd. Bet he oversleeps!



i bet he looks like this


----------



## muleman RIP

Seeing as he is driving the plow truck and they got snow he better have his butt in gear. He works on the south side of town and his car is on the north side. Not a fun drive with the half asleep morning crazies down there.


----------



## Galvatron

our roads are full of loonies this time of year...everyone rushing around because Christmas is coming....ffs get a grip people Christmas is for only 1 day of the year


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Well she is back in her spot at work. There was hardly any snow, but what was on the vehicles was frozen solid  So I had to spend some time cleaning up that, then left for work. Had our delivery guy drive me up to get my car, and we are good to go. Now to get back on the road this weekend and make some damn money


----------



## muleman RIP

Better put some gas in it or you will be walking again. Feels good to drive your own wheels for a change don't it?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Better put some gas in it or you will be walking again. Feels good to drive your own wheels for a change don't it?


 
Well, it's only been a month 

Yes she is getting some gas today at lunch time. Next on the agenda will be a battery and a neglected coolant flush. But that can wait. As long as I start the car every 24 hours, the battery is OK


----------



## Galvatron

i still aint talking to you so jim asks...whats with the dent????


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Well, Jim, Rusty has a bit of a temper...


Hey, Jim. Tell Galvy I miss him


----------



## muleman RIP

If you don't soon start taking my calls I will do a matching dent on the passenger side!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> If you don't soon start taking my calls I will do a matching dent on the passenger side!


 
Too late


----------



## muleman RIP

Ahhh.... the cost of being young and dumb!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Ahhh.... the cost of being young and dumb!


 
I'll be nice today since you have aged recently


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I'll be nice today since you have aged recently



ageing slower than your receding hair


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HEY you are talking to me again!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> HEY you are talking to me again!



no no no...just a passing comment


----------



## fogtender

Galvatron said:


> no no no...just a passing comment




What was that!?!?  Did you fart again?


----------

